# Rat needs a home in Niagara area.



## Wytchiepoo (Sep 29, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone is into rat rescue or know someone who is? Here is my story:
I was in the living room and I hear my husband frantically trying to call me without yelling, well now that's not normal  so I get myself out to the kitchen. I see him doing something similar to the watusi trying to keep our 6 cats and 3 dogs out of the cupboard under the sink. He says have a look in there. So I figure there is a small furry that we need to capture and set out in the field. I peer in and see two beady eyes peering back. Then he says "Watch this." My husband makes the kissy squeeky sound and our new furry walks his fuzzy butt to the front of the cupboard, bold as brass, "you has foods for me? He is all white... well under all the dirt... so we know he is not a wild rat. My hubby found him in the first place because he was nose to nose snuffing our 20lb cat. Good thing he is really lazy! He has no fear of dogs or cats and I can feed him through the bars. I have not attempted to pick him up yet and he has bitten my husband 3 times. We have had him for over a month now and he responds to me talking to him and I have stroked his back with no biting. I think he just doesn't like my husband! lol I reach in and clean his cage and he just gets out of the way. I have had rats before which is why I have a cage but with as many animals as I have now I can't handle anymore. I am concerned for him because he has no fear. I worry someone will get hurt and not necessarily him. Any help or info you can give me would be greatly appreciated. I live in Thorold which is near St. Catharines and Niagara Falls, Ontario.
Thank you and have a good day,
Tracey A. Ross


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Wytchiepoo said:


> I was wondering if anyone is into rat rescue or know someone who is? Here is my story:
> I was in the living room and I hear my husband frantically trying to call me without yelling, well now that's not normal  so I get myself out to the kitchen. I see him doing something similar to the watusi trying to keep our 6 cats and 3 dogs out of the cupboard under the sink. He says have a look in there. So I figure there is a small furry that we need to capture and set out in the field. I peer in and see two beady eyes peering back. Then he says "Watch this." My husband makes the kissy squeeky sound and our new furry walks his fuzzy butt to the front of the cupboard, bold as brass, "you has foods for me? He is all white... well under all the dirt... so we know he is not a wild rat. My hubby found him in the first place because he was nose to nose snuffing our 20lb cat. Good thing he is really lazy! He has no fear of dogs or cats and I can feed him through the bars. I have not attempted to pick him up yet and he has bitten my husband 3 times. We have had him for over a month now and he responds to me talking to him and I have stroked his back with no biting. I think he just doesn't like my husband! lol I reach in and clean his cage and he just gets out of the way. I have had rats before which is why I have a cage but with as many animals as I have now I can't handle anymore. I am concerned for him because he has no fear. I worry someone will get hurt and not necessarily him. Any help or info you can give me would be greatly appreciated. I live in Thorold which is near St. Catharines and Niagara Falls, Ontario.
> Thank you and have a good day,
> Tracey A. Ross


It all depends on whether I can get my friend who lives in St Catherines to pick him up. I live in Toronto with no car and take in rescues. If you want to get to know me, just see my other posts when you click on my name to get to my profile.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You could also contact Chelle's Critter Haven in Guelph to see if they can take him in?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i would also like to add that you should really stop feeding him through the bars if you can... it will give him the idea that anything coming through the bars of the cage is food, and he will now probably bite curious fingers too as a result.


----------

